# Introducing Alien Visions Havana Gold



## ShaneW (18/9/14)

​ 
Our new stock of Alien Visions arrived today and with it came the latest addition to our Tobacco range... Havana Gold.

Alien Visions describe it as 'Very strong tobacco flavoring, if someone was looking for a Cuban cigar this would be it.'

If you are a tobacco enthusiast or a lover of expensive cigars this might be what you are looking. Given that... both the wife and myself are not 'tobacco enthusiasts' and we both are loving the Havana. Just give it a try, maybe you'll fall in love.

I'm not very skilled at reviews but @johan has done an excellent review here.

I have it in 6mg and 12mg in 18ml and 30ml.

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=havana

With this order, I also received a sample of their latest addition... Gryphons breath. It has a very similar flavour profile and I'm loving this sample just as much as the Havana Gold so it will definitely be included in the next order.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (18/9/14)

Nice one @ShaneW 

You are doing a great job of bringing in premium liquids along with excellent service to boot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/9/14)

Well done guys. Great pricing as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/9/14)

Nice! Roll on payday.....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/9/14)

I believe Gryphon Breath is beautiful!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I believe Gryphon Breath is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 
Never hear of it or tried it, but thanks for the heads up.


----------

